# Whats this discoloration?



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

It seems like the skin (or flesh) has become necrotic. Ive used the silversulfabenzoate but the frog keeps rubbing it off.

Any ideas or suggestions?

-C


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

It is an ulcer caused by a bacterial infection. I am guessing a recent import? Treat ASAP before it grows larger...



a Vertigo Guy said:


> It seems like the skin (or flesh) has become necrotic. Ive used the silversulfabenzoate but the frog keeps rubbing it off.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> -C


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I started treating with baytril upon acquisition. Still a few more days before next application.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Baytril is used daily to be effective. Otherwise you could create resistant strains. 



a Vertigo Guy said:


> I started treating with baytril upon acquisition. Still a few more days before next application.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Daily? Dr Fry's batryl instructions are every 10-14 days. I'm not implying you're incorrect but if its to be used daily why would he say 10-14?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I have NO idea, my vet has always instructed me to use it daily for 10-14 days. 



a Vertigo Guy said:


> Daily? Dr Fry's batryl instructions are every 10-14 days. I'm not implying you're incorrect but if its to be used daily why would he say 10-14?


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I went back and reread the label. Part of it was smudged. Alright daily it is now.

EDIT - Thanks for pointing out the error Justin.


----------



## cpalmerpdx (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, it should say daily for 10-14 days


----------

